# Do we have any Runners? or Half Marathon Runners?



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I will be 55 years old this year and while I DO exercise frequently, I am NOT a runner.  I am considering setting a goal to run in the Rock-N Roll-Half Marathon in New Orleans in February of next year.  I don't know if it is even possible, but I'd love to give it a shot.  

I need any ideas and suggestions or plans for training.  I wouldn't focus so much on speed as finishing the race.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Gracie, we're on the same wavelength (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39344.0.html)! 

My husband just did his first half-marathon this past weekend. He started training about a year ago. The book he used was _Daniels' Running Formula_, by Jack Daniels. As a whole, it's probably more technical information than you will ever need, but it does include a training program for beginners. My husband started with the White Plan and progressed to the red plan. Worked for him. Didn't quite hit his goal time, due to a spike in temperature that day, but I'm proud of him for sticking to the plan and finishing the race.

Incidentally, I was always the runner in the family and have yet to go longer than a 10 K. I just like the shorter, faster distances. He was the basketball player and high jumper in high school and after that, well, not much for a physical fitness regime until last year.

Running is something most people can do. It's just a matter of commitment and building up gradually. Good luck on your race!

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/515xOZ9s6RL._SL500_AA266_PIkin3,BottomRight,-11,34_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, wow!  I hadn't even seen your post!  These two could be merged!  Thank you.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just wonder if I have _time _to train by February. It's not _that far_ off.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just wonder if I have _time _to train by February. It's not _that far_ off.


Geez, forgot how to make the linky thingy.

Four months is not a lot of time if you're building up from scratch. But if your goal is just to finish, you may be able to manage that. My husband did a ten-miler about six months into the plan. I'd suggest shooting for either a shorter race or a race a little further in the future. You can also try some longer training runs in the meantime, to see what you can do.

Just remember that the more gradually you build up, the less likely you are to get injured.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just wonder if I have _time _to train by February. It's not _that far_ off.


Have faith in yourself. I went from being a sofa sloth to being able to walk 60 miles in 3 days in a 4 month time span. I would think training to run a marathon could be done in the same time span, and half for sure. I'd probably go for the half marathon, given that running is a much higher impact activity than walking...nothing says you couldn't up your goal if you find training to be easier than expected.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

ME ME ME!!

sorta, kinda,maybe.... 

See, dh is a runner, loves to run - marathons are his thing... me not so much. I'm not in shape, but even when I was in college, I HATED running... well then this thing called DISNEY got in to me - dh said we could go but I'd have to run 13.1 miles to do it!! ROFLOL - I took the bait...

First I started with Couch 2 5K - ie http://www.c25k.com/ I was on a message board for Disney Runners, and this is highly recommended along with finding a 5K so you can get a feel for crowds and that starting area..

Then I just kept it up - Runner's Magazine had a Half Marathon training schedule, and yes, if you really want to do it, you should follow a running schedule.

I should mention I am NOT a runner, so I basically knew to be an official runner/finisher you had to do the Half in under 3 hours and 30 minutes - or a 16 min mile - hey, that's not running, its walking!!

I learned that you need to take short steps to speed walk/run...
I learned you need to find a real running shoe store to buy the correct fit of shoe to your style.
I learned that the gummy energy gel by Power Bar are much better than that gu stuff (but they give you needed energy!)
I learned water is a good thing
I learned, I hate running!!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Also, check out your library and read a few of the Half Marathon books - there are a few different plans out there -

Jeff Galoway's book is inspiring
http://www.jeffgalloway.com/training/half_marathon.html His training schedule

Dh is partial to Hal Higdon, here's his training schedule:
http://www.halhigdon.com/halfmarathon/novice.htm

but John Bingham is perfect for non runners imho
http://www.johnbingham.com/

_You might be a penguin if...

you have to politely (for the third time) tell the men in the police car moving behind you that No you do not wish a ride.

you wear your jog bra on top of your singlet. This is especially true if you are male.

during a race, you keep turning around to see if there is still anybody behind you.

the rest of the pack is out of sight before you've run 100 yards.

you meet both the hare AND the tortoise running back towards you doing their cool-down after a race.

the only reason you don't drop out of a race is that you're embarrassed that the police in the car behind you (closing the course) will see you._

And I have to add that the police car right behind me actually happened to me in a Chicago 10K - truly embarrassing - and funny!!

I should see if I can find that picture! Yes, I carried a camera, and I did turn around a take a picture!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

It's also helpful if you have running buddies.  If you can't rope a co-worker, close friend or family member into training with you, you can often find local running clubs.  Our local YMCA has one.  They meet twice a week.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been running with Wii sports. Does that count?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I love all the info.  I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I love all the info. I'd love to see pictures.


I also think finding others to join you is very helpful, even if they are "virtual" friends!










Shamrock Shuffle in Chicago

I was also a "Dead Last Finisher" at Disney -










You can see the bike EMT's in the background, At Disney since they close the roads for the Marathon, and Half, you have to have that 16 min mile pace - and they "sweep" you if you fall behind - at various points along the race - once I realized on the road to EPCOT I was dead last - the emt bikers said as long as I kept the pace up they would let me finish (people right behind me were taken off the road and onto a bus to bus to the finish) she also said I had a great attitude and love my shirt - I belonged to a virtual Disney Running club on a Disney message board - so the front of the shirt says WISH (We Inspire to Stay Healthy) and the back says DLF > DNF > DNS (ie Dead Last Finish is greater than Did Not Finish which is greater than Did Not Start)










BTW - the first Half I did in Disney the weather was very HUMID... huge humidity - then the last time we did the Half it was so cold - freezing rain, hail, it was horrible!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That is awesome!  I love DLF > DNF > DNS and the picture!  Thank you for posting and the support!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My plan is to start by running 60 seconds and walking 90 seconds, run 60 walk 90.

Is there a watch that you can set to beep every 60 and 90 seconds?  I don't want an expensive watch or a gps watch, but can something like a Triathalon Timex watch be set to do this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a runner, but of shorter distances like 5ks or 10ks. I've got a race this weekend and then I guess that'll be it until next spring. I raced once last month and clocked a 22:15 for 5k. I don't feel like I'm in better shape since then. It'd be nice to at least match that time. Good luck to everyone who's training for races!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Day 1, my first attempt:  I did 2.25 miles in 30 minutes.  I used a timer on my phone and ran 60 seconds then walked 60 seconds.  It actually got easier the longer I went.  I could have gone further but it got pitch black dark.  I feel pretty sure I could do a 5K now.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Day 1, my first attempt: I did 2.25 miles in 30 minutes. I used a timer on my phone and ran 60 seconds then walked 60 seconds. It actually got easier the longer I went. I could have gone further but it got pitch black dark. I feel pretty sure I could do a 5K now.


WOO HOO!! WTG!! thats truly AWESOME!!

Seriously, dh only does those "run - walk" to increase his speed... not an every day thing... Have you checked out any of my links I posted? They do mention how your approach will help you increase your speed - but to get ready for a long distance - you wont want to burn out - so you will want to consider a good routine, and I know one of them talked about doing those sprints once a week -

dont burn yourself out - try and enjoy the journey!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

A friend at work gave me a generic schedule from Runner's World that starts out with 2 miles a day, 3 days a week.  I did that today and it was pretty easy.

I'm going to check out your links now.  I was at work earlier and didn't have enough time to check them thoroughly.

I should say that I've been going to the gym for most of the year and worked with a trainer for months.  I still go to the gym, bike and walked, so I'm not totally new to exercising.  I've just never been a runner.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

well absolutely skip the couch to 5K thread!!

but absolutely try and find a race you can join to give you an idea of what to expect - the heart palpatations, the water stops... etc etc!!

It sounds like you would do well with Hal Higdon, dh gave me his schedule, and dh followed his scheduled - I'm pretty sure he does some of that sprint training!!

Its really great to have a schedule you can print out and follow!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I need a plan printed out before me!  This one was done with the Runner's World "Smart Coach" with a goal of a Half Marathon with 16 weeks to train.  It starts out with 2 miles 3 X a week for week one rest day in between days, week two - 2 miles twice and then 3 miles the third day, and builds from there doing 6, 7, 9, 10 14, 15 etc miles per week with one day being the longer runs.

Heart palpitations?  You are scaring me already!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Day 1, my first attempt: I did 2.25 miles in 30 minutes. I used a timer on my phone and ran 60 seconds then walked 60 seconds. It actually got easier the longer I went. I could have gone further but it got pitch black dark. I feel pretty sure I could do a 5K now.












Awesome!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you!  You inspire me!  Congratulations on your walk!  That was AWESOME-R!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My DH tried to do it with me last night.  He is very lean and in good shape but not a runner either.  He is also 9 years older (64) than I am.  He ruptured his Achilles tendon a couple of years ago and it's still very stiff.  He's not sure if his leg will let him do it or not.  Last night toward the end he ended up eating my dust, bless him!


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've always wanted to do a 5K and when my mother-in-law was diagnosed with breast cancer a few years back that got me thinking about doing the Komen Race for the Cure.  However I've been overweight, undermotivated, and out of shape for a very long time and the thought of training for it was very daunting.  The tipping point back in June that finally got me started was realizing I had a 25th high school reunion in a year and really wanted to do something about the weight so I started walking.  The other thing that really helped when I started was a supportive family member who would cheer me on each time I worked out.  

My goals were to drop the 75 extra pounds I was carrying (down 39 so far) and do the Race for the Cure 5K in Austin on Nov 7th (completed my first 5K jogging this morning!).

An earlier poster mentioned intervals as a method for increasing speed, but they are also good for increasing stamina/endurance if you're moving from just walking into jogging.  For me I would do a 5 minute warm up walk and then 5 minute intervals where I would do 30 second jog and 4:30 walk.  When I got to the point where I was still comfortable with the last jog and not dying for breath, I would up the jogging another 30 seconds and do 1 minute jog and 4 minutes walk.  Slowly over weeks I got to the point where I could do the full 30 minutes jogging.

Cautionary tale: I started out from nothing, no physical fitness and was doing my training on a nordic track treadmill with a belt that minimizes impact.  This was all fine and good if I was only ever going to jog on the treadmill.  Come to find out I was missing some critical parts of the training.  Stretching and strengthening the muscles that help with stabilization - once I got off the treadmill and tried jogging out in the "real world" I hurt myself - not badly but had to go to physical therapy for 3 weeks and learned some of what I should have been doing.

I've now got a whole regimen of stretching exercises to do, I'm jogging on a gravel trail near our house which engages and works those stabilization muscles, I'm not trying to jog every day but giving the muscles some rest time to recover and alternate with something else like swimming, and I've got a set of weight training and stabilization exercises to do at the gym for strength.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That's GREAT kadac00!  Congratulations on your weight loss and accomplishing your 5K goal!!!  Good job!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

KadaCoo - thank you for sharing - how wonderful, it really takes work, and dedication - something I'm still lacking, I hate looking in the mirror, these pounds keep creeping on...

Also Gracie, I wanted to make sure you were strength training as well - you'd be surprised how tired your arms will be (when I job, I keep my arms pumping) but with regular (2 - 3 times a week, maybe 15 - 20 min, just get a 5# weight and lift up down, tri, works, lunges, holding it up above your head, and slowly let it go behind your head - I'm sure you know the exercises)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I've already been going to the gym and I do weight lifting, etc.  Yesterday I cross trained.  Tonight was supposed to be my second run but I ended up having to take my DIL for a medical procedure and we ended up spending almost the entire day so it was too late and dark by the time I had time to run.

I'm happy to help her in any way I can (my son is in Afghanistan right now) but I hate trying to be committed to something like training and having a hard time working it in.  TOMORROW!!!  There's always tomorrow!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Gracie - you are not a selfish person!  Training will always be there - you will not put yourself behind (unless you are planning on training for the olympics   )  Seriously, enjoy the journey, and part of that journey is being there for others, as you are making time for YOU!!!  

I understand in a very small way the sacrifice you and your DIL are making - and I thank your son, you  and your DIL for being there for our country - thank you!!  (my niece and her dh served in Afghanistan, and still are active)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, I hope I didn't come across as selfish!  I hate that DIL had to have a procedure but I'm really happy that she asked me to take her.  I'm glad to get to spend any time with her that I can and bond with her while son is gone.

It's not really about today or having to take her at all.  It's about life in general and how with the best of plans it's hard to get everything worked in.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I should have mentioned that I was talking to my DIL about this today and she wants to try to do it too!!!  

She says she canNOT run though and I said "sure you can.  If I can do this, you can do it.  I'm 20 years older than you are"...She said that my son had told her that anyone, even nonrunners, could learn to run.  I hope he's right!  LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Today was DAY 3 of the running plan.  I did 2.27 miles in 30 minutes.  I'm as slow as cold molasses but it was easier today than the other two days!  On to next week......

I find that running in the morning is so much easier than running at night but it's just not possible for me to do during the week.  I have to get up so early already I'd have to just not go to bed!


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, did my second 5K this morning! Woo Hoo!!! Also did my faster time ever. 36:18. Love it considering I couldn't walk a 5K without a struggle in June. 

Something that has helped me understand exactly what is going on during my workout is that very early on I purchased the Nike+ sensor and a pair of Nike+ shoes to use with my ipod during my workout. (I'm a tech/gadget guy so this apealed to me) Later they also introduced a chest strap heart rate monitor so between the two I get a record of my heartrate and pace during the workout which I've found very helpful. The heartrate was important to me because its the cardio fitness that I need to most work on. Also when I'm not on a treadmill I'm horrible about judging my pace and this helps me with some feedback on how I'm doing.

After a workout I dock the ipod and it uploads the data to the Nike website where it has different graphs and things for viewing the data.

Here's the 5K I did this morning.

http://go.nike.com/05pdf0f5


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I find that running in the morning is so much easier than running at night but it's just not possible for me to do during the week. I have to get up so early already I'd have to just not go to bed!


I prefer morning if possible - its still getting hot by the end of the day here in Austin, TX and a 60ish morning is just perfect for me. The heat has a very definite effect on me and the warmer it gets the more I struggle - just saps my stamina. I also prefer morning (after a good night's sleep = 8+ hrs) because the work day just wears me down mentally and saps all my determination. I find that if I can get out of bed and turn on some music that gets me moving then I'm good.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Your link just takes me to the Nike website.

Congratulations on your 5K!!!  Good job.

I've registered for my 1/2 Marathon and I am still working on training following the couch25K plan.  Today was w2d1.  I couldn't believe that I could actually run 90 seconds without falling out.  Can't imagine that by next week I can run 3 minutes straight!!!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

So glad to read your post today - I was wondering how life was treating you!!

You'll have to mention to your DIL that my DIL also got me to run with her - well actually to sign up for the Chicago Distance Classic - a Half Marathon - ah man, that was hard!!  But, I admire my dil - she has scoliosis - and still is very determined to keep in shape - I on the other hand tend to give up to easy - I'm old, I"m over weight and out of shape!  BUT keeping to a running/training schedule does truly help!  

I know all too well about trying to "fit" it in - - I refuse to get up any earlier (I get up at 5:30am!!) just to run, its still dark then mostly - but at night, I'm so tired!  I try and take part of my lunch hour to do a lap around the building!!

Good Luck - keep up the work, and let me know how you are doing!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yesterday I registered for the 1/2 Marathon. I know! What _was_ I thinking?? but I did! It gives me a goal to work toward and a reason to keep going.

I told my DIL I was going to register. Her reply was "I'm out. I don't think I'm a runner." oh well....

I can really feel it in my legs after today....but I feel really good!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I started running in March. I HATE it, but I keep at it because it seems good for my cardio and my cellulite.

grin

did I mention I hate it?


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

theapatra said:


> I started running in March. I HATE it, but I keep at it because it seems good for my cardio and my cellulite.
> 
> grin
> 
> did I mention I hate it?


ITA - I HATE HATE HATE running!!

*sigh

if not for my dog - I wouldnt even be walking!!

WTG for registering - that is one motivating factor!! DH tried to get us to commit to the Disney Races Jan '11 - but unfortunately I refused to spend the money, and the Half and Marathons close by just didnt work with our schedules this year -

I know I'll do another Half soonish...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't HATE running yet.  Ask me again next week.

You could always register for the Rock-n-Roll Mardi Gras half Marathon.    I'll be there!


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.runnersworld.com/

is my source for all that is running. Be careful if you visit Letters and Opinions - very dangerous place. Beginners and training are the best places for you. Also, Check out Dailymile.com for monitoring your plan and posting of your runs. http://www.dailymile.com/

Note: If you haven't gone to a real running store to get fitted properly for shoes you will injure yourself (don't ask how I learned this).

I have to walk now since my knee is no longer in existance. Not fun, but I get and hour or so in a day. Good luck!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

angelmum3 said:


> ITA - I HATE HATE HATE running!!
> 
> *sigh
> 
> ...


----------



## kadac00 (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, had my best 5K yet yesterday - 34:26.  9 more days until Susan G. Komen Race for the Cure here in Austin.  I've successfully completed a 5K on the jogging trail 4 times so far so I think I should be able to do it on race day.  Last Sunday my wife and cousin and I went and walked the route of the race and there is a significant hill in the first kilometer that will give me difficulty if anything will.

My wife did point out one difference - I've been doing the trail which is crushed gravel to help build up my stabilization muscles which weren't getting worked on the treadmill whereas the race will be on pavement.  I haven't wanted to work out on pavement because when I first started walking I had such problems because of it - shin splints, etc.  Don't know if I should try it once on pavement before the race to see or just wait until race day.  I would hate to do something now like irritate or strain something so close to the race.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sad to report that I'm having knee issues.  I completed week 2 of the c25k plan on Sunday and later that afternoon my knees felt tight and swollen.

I've been resting them since then and here is is Thursday!!  They are sore below my knee on the insides.  I guess it is my meniscus.  I'm wondering how long this is going to last and wishing I could get back to running!

I was enjoying it so much and the weather is gorgeous right now.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Training is really an individual thing. and we all start from right where we are. A typical marathon training period for a person who is already able to run 3 miles comfortably is about 18 weeks. If you look at the schedule linked below, you will see the 13 mile point. It's really important to be comfortable at running three miles before you start the program. That means you feel fine when you finish, and are not just barely able to finish that third mile. That's the point where the marathon (or half) training schedules begin.
I wouldn't aim for a particular marathon until I had reached that comfortable three mile level. For some people it might be a week, for others it might be three months. Then I would spend three months there doing three to five miles. 
Doesn't sound ambitious enough? I know. But, it will give all the systems in your body the opportunity they need to adjust and come into balance. Think of it as training to hit the point where you are ready to start marathon training. 
Here is a link showing some of the training schedule for Navy Seals. They train incredibly hard, but they make sure they don't screw themselves up by pushing the running too far too fast. They end up doing much more than this, and this schedule hardly shows all they do, but I am just illustrating how they start their running program. Note they don't run at all during week three because they have fouind there is a higher probabliity of injury.
http://www.baseops.net/basictraining/navyseals/warningorder.html

Here's the Hal Higdon marathon training schedule I have used for many years. Note it hits 13 miles at the end of week #8. And it doesn't start week #1 until one can comfortably run 3 miles.
http://www.halhigdon.com/marathon/train1n.html

So, good luck. Long distance running can be an incredible addition to your life. (I run in the morning and develop the plot and episodes for my books. Then when I sit down at night to type, I know what I am going to say.)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you!

My goal has not been for speed or constant running.  I would not have minded walking and running the 1/2 M just to FINISH but at this point until my knees recover I'm not able to walk for long distances, period!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

How many of you run through the winter? I have to admit I'll probably stop until springtime, unless there are some really warm days.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Winter running is no big deal. Keep in mind you are exercising and that will keep you warm. I'd say the most important thing is gloves. Running doesn't take much effort by the hands and fingers, so the blood leaves there and goes to the legs. That can make your fingers very cold.
    Wear something layered that you can unzip. I have more problems being too hot than too cold, so handy zippers on the front of jackets or sweatshirts work fine.
    Slush is probably the only thing I haven't figured out yet. 
    People ski all day in winter. Ice skate, sled, snowshoe, hunt, ice fish, climb moiuntains, and track the elusive yeti. Running works, too.


----------

